# La Vieja Habana bombero Cigar Review - surprisingly good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

For a Drew Estate cigar I found this to be very reasonably priced and very tasty, it is packed full of flavors, one of them a strong coffee taste t...

Read the full review here: La Vieja Habana bombero Cigar Review - surprisingly good


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Jon, great review, might just have to try this one.:smile:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is a great cigar!


----------

